# trzeba



## NotNow

Is this the correct use of _trzeba_?  W przeciągu świąt, trzeba znosić krewni.

I am trying to say, During the holidays, one has to be put up with (or tolerant) relatives.  I am trying to be light-hearted, because the relative in question is me.


----------



## Karton Realista

It's the correct use of the word trzeba, but the use of "krewni" is incorrect, you used a wrong case. It should be "krewnych". The comma is unncessary. 
Since the word "przeciąg" also means "draught", you may want to use "w trakcie" or "w czasie", but your suggestion is also correct.


----------



## jasio

NotNow said:


> W przeciągu świąt, trzeba znosić krewni.


I would rather say:


> W święta trzeba znosić krewnych.
> Podczas świąt krewnych trzeba znosić.


Perhaps beginning the phrase with "No cóż, ...", "Wiecie, ..." ('well', 'you know') etc.



Karton Realista said:


> Since the word "przeciąg" also means "draught", you may want to use "w trakcie" or "w czasie"


I do not think, I would use "w przeciągu" myself. It's somewhat outdated, and besides more suitable with a long time span, like "w przeciągu miesiąca", "w przeciągu roku" - and it's connotation is closer to 'some time(s) during the period'.

For example "Dotrzemy do was w przeciągu/w ciągu godziny" means that we will be at your place in approximately an hour, but we really do not know exactly when it will happen.Maybe three quarters. Maybe even half an hour. Maybe an hour and a quarter. Unlike "Dotrzemy do was za godzinę" which means that we will be precisely in an hour. With some tolerance of course, but don't expect us before, say, 50 minutes from now.


----------



## NotNow

jasio said:


> Perhaps beginning the phrase with "No cóż, ...", "Wiecie, ..." ('well', 'you know') etc.



I was told to never, ever use the word _no._  I was told it is used only by the uneducated.  Was I misinformed?



jasio said:


> more suitable with a long time span



Christmas is the U.S. lasts a very, very long time.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

NotNow said:


> I was told to never, ever use the word _no._  I was told it is used only by the uneducated.  Was I misinformed?



You're right when _no_ is used instead of _tak_. _No cóż_ however is a fixed expression and sounds very idiomatic to me.


----------



## jasio

NotNow said:


> I was told to never, ever use the word _no._  I was told it is used only by the uneducated.  Was I misinformed?


If you feel uneasy, you may say "Cóż...". 

However: 


Piotr_WRF said:


> You're right when _no_ is used instead of _tak_. _No cóż_ however is a fixed expression and sounds very idiomatic to me.


Exactly.


----------



## Thomas1

_W święta trzeba znosić krewnych._

In an informal situation, you could also try:
_W święta masz na karku krewnych. _(Literally: You've got your relatives on your backbone during holidays.)

I'd say 'w przeciągu' is closer to 'within' as in (any prescirptive considerations concerning this expression put aside):
_Zrobią to w przeciągu godziny. -- They'll do that within an hour._

'During' can be translated into Polish as 'w' or 'podczas' (both can be used in the first sentence of my post).



NotNow said:


> I was told to never, ever use the word _no._ I was told it is used only by the uneducated. Was I misinformed?





Piotr_WRF said:


> You're right when _no_ is used instead of _tak_. _No cóż_ however is a fixed expression and sounds very idiomatic to me.


I think this is a bit exagerated. There are many well-educated people who will use "no" meaning "tak/yes" in an informal setting, and sometimes even in semi-formal ones, for instance with their family or friends. You should be careful about using it, or even dispense wiht it, in more formal situations.
Here you will find a good explanation of its use with some examples: no - definicja, synonimy, przykłady użycia


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> I do not think, I would use "w przeciągu" myself.


But not "w przeciągu świąt" I hope ... (Brrr!).


----------



## NotNow

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## PA_System

NotNow said:


> I was told to never, ever use the word _no._ I was told it is used only by the uneducated. Was I misinformed?


I'm positive there are educated people who use this word, but then again, nowadays everybody is educated.


----------



## MB

While the bare "no" in lieu of "tak" can be deemed ribald in a lot of cases, when the two are paired up forming the "No(,) tak." phrase, I think it's much more accepted in the standard Polish language.


----------

